# E code - pnemonitis due to radiation



## jifnif (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anyone know the proper way to report pnemonitis due to radiation, besides the 508.0.  What is the E code associated w/ Radiation?  I am at a loss.  Thanks for any help.  

Also, I have read conflicting info on late effects and what codes to use, as well.  I have read in one place that you don't code the poisoning code if it is from therapeutic and you code the effect and then the E code.  I have also read that you would code all three if it is not an accident.  Meaning the effect, the poisoning and the E code.  

Please help!!!


----------



## kdt930 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if your questions are separate or not because late effect of radiation would not be coded under poisoning, it has it's own late effect code 909.3. When I put it into my endcoder I get 997.39 respiratory complications, 486 pneumonia, 909.3, E879.2 radiological procedure with abnormal reaction/late complication (the Ecode would only be on the initial encounter).

If you had late effect of an adverse effect to a medication you code the manifestation first, then the late effect of adverse effect to drug 909.5, then the Ecode for the drug. For a late effect of poisioning you code the manifestation, then the late effect of poisoning 909.0 then the late effect Ecode - which will depend on whether it was accidental or intentional.


----------



## jbrightw (Aug 18, 2012)

Please avoid confusions between adverse effect and poisoning. Here the Dx is radiation pneumonitis which should be coded as 508.0 and E879.2, because pneumonitis is due to an adverse effect of radiation therapy (treatment) and not overdose. Also this is not a late effect.

So while coding adverse reaction, code manifestation (508.0) as Pdx follwed with an E code.

Hope that helps

Brightwin


----------

